# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Erik Johansson dhe surrealizmi digjital

## broken_smile

Erik Johansson eshte nje fotograf i ri lindur ne Suedi shume i njohur ne web per punimet e tij fotografike te manipuluara me programin Photoshop. 
Jane punime terheqese dhe origjinale, ku nepermjet fantazise dhe kreativitetit sende te perditshme, peizazhe normale, njerez ne aparence anonime paraqiten te dekontestualizuar afer elementesh te pazakonte, te shkeputur nga konteksti. 
Punimet e tij kane shume ngjashmeri me pikturat e Magrittit dhe i afrohen konceptimit surrealist te Salvador Dalì.

----------


## broken_smile



----------


## broken_smile



----------


## broken_smile



----------


## USA NR1

fantazi te gjitha me pelqyen jashte mase

----------

